# Something To Warm Your Heart



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMppUgSQNPU

*AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! *


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

wonderful moment!!!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Both of them are so sweeeeeet :wub:


----------

